

The Sunset of C and C++ - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/the-sunset-of-c-and-cpp

======
wglb
Well _C and C++, the father(s) of almost every programming language_ isn't
quite true. Consider Jean Sammet's cataloging of languages, and Fortran
(Originally FORTRAN), COBOL, Lisp, FORTH. All of these are real-world
languages of which C bears no ancestry. Rather the other way around. Oh, and
don't forget about BLISS.

------
nwmcsween
C isn't c++, you could have compiled unmodified c in a c++ compiler about 20
years ago. Rust is a more refined c++.

